# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Tardiva presentazione unico 2012

## studiocontabileab

Mi sono accorto a malincuore che ho saltato l'invio di una dichiarazione 750(redditi e irap) già chiusa e pronta ma non inviata. Porcapupazza...
Mi dite se c'è la remota possibilità di inviare ancora la dichiarazione senza sanzioni?
Quale codice tributo utilizzare per l'F24 di ravvedimento? sono €50 (25+25)?
grazie
Sono previste sanzioni per l'intermediario? Forse è opportuno modificara la data dell'impegno al 02 ottobre 2012?

----------


## PurpleMike

> Mi sono accorto a malincuore che ho saltato l'invio di una dichiarazione 750(redditi e irap) già chiusa e pronta ma non inviata. Porcapupazza...
> Mi dite se c'è la remota possibilità di inviare ancora la dichiarazione senza sanzioni?
> Quale codice tributo utilizzare per l'F24 di ravvedimento? sono €50 (25+25)?
> grazie
> Sono previste sanzioni per l'intermediario? Forse è opportuno modificara la data dell'impegno al 02 ottobre 2012?

  *Mancata trasmissione telematica della dichiarazione da parte dell’intermediario incaricato:* 
in caso di ravvedimento, l'intermediario dovrà corrispondere la sanzione di Euro 516,00, ridotta a 1/10, per ciascuna trasmissione telematica tardiva, che dovrà versare con modello F24 utilizzando il codice tributo 8924.  *Mancata presentazione della dichiarazione da parte del contribuente:*
in caso di ravvedimento, il contribuente dovrà corrispondere una sanzione pari a Euro 258,00, ridotta a 1/10, per ciascuna dichiarazione presentata tardivamente, che dovrà versare con modello F24 utilizzando il codice tributo 8911.

----------


## danilo sciuto

*A) OMESSA PRESENTAZIONE DELLE DICHIARAZIONI:*
- Unico;
- IVA autonoma;
- IRAP;
- Modello 770.
Si possono regolarizzare *entro i 90* giorni successivi alla scadenza (ravvedimento operoso) 
Presentazione *oltre i 90* giorni (29 dicembre): dichiarazione omessa.
Il contribuente nel caso intenda ravvedersi, dovrà corrispondere una sanzione pari a Euro 258,00 ridotta a 1/10 per ciascuna dichiarazione presentata tardivamente.
Dovrà versare la sanzione con modello F24 utilizzando il codice tributo 8911. 
Naturalmente nel caso sono dovute imposte si dovrà sanare lomesso versamento corrispondendo:
- sanzione specificatamente prevista.
- interessi dovuti per legge. *B) MANCATA TRASMISSIONE TELEMATICA DELLE DICHIARAZIONI DA PARTE DELL'INTERMEDIARIO INCARICATO.*
- ravvedimento sanzione di Euro 516,00 ( 1/10 per ciascuna trasmissione telematica tardiva ); codice tributo f24: 8924. * C) DICHIARAZIONE INTEGRATIVA*
Il contribuente può integrare:
- le dichiarazioni dei redditi;
- irap;
- sostituti dimposta;
- iva;
per correggere errori ed omissioni che abbiano determinato un maggior reddito, un maggior debito o un minor credito dimposta presentando un ulteriore dichiarazione (integrativa) entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione relativa al periodo di imposta successivo. 
Le dichiarazioni integrative a favore del contribuente se effettuate nel termine sopra descritto, non sono soggette a sanzione. 
ATTENZIONE
Possono essere integrate anche le dichiarazioni presentate entro novanta giorni dal termine di scadenza in quanto sono considerate valide salvo lapplicazione della sanzione prevista per il ritardo nella presentazione
E' possibile inoltre inviare nuovamente la dichiarazione che è stata scartata dal sistema telematico dell'agenzia delle entrate entro il giorno 8 ottobre 2012 senza incorrere in sanzioni.  *OMESSA / TARDIVA TRASMISSIONE TELEMATICA DA PARTE DELLINTERMEDIARIO*
Oltre alla sanzione comminata al contribuente per le violazioni di omessa / tardiva presentazione della dichiarazione, è altresì prevista una specifica sanzione in capo allintermediario che non trasmette ovvero trasmette in ritardo le dichiarazioni.
In particolare, secondo quanto chiarito dallAgenzia delle Entrate nella Circolare 19.2.2008, n. 11/E, la trasmissione telematica si considera:
omessa, se la stessa non è stata effettuata ovvero non è andata a buon fine;
tardiva, se la stessa è stata effettuata:
 oltre il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione, qualora limpegno alla trasmissione sia stato assunto entro tale termine (ciò si verifica, con riguardo al mod. UNICO 2011, se limpegno è stato assunto entro il 30.9.2011 e la dichiarazione è stata trasmessa successivamente a tale data);
 oltre un mese dallassunzione dellimpegno alla trasmissione qualora lo stesso sia stato assunto dopo la scadenza del termine di presentazione della dichiarazione (ciò si verifica, con riguardo al mod. UNICO 2011, se limpegno è stato assunto, ad esempio, il 17.11.2011 e la dichiarazione non viene trasmessa entro il 17.12.2011).
In presenza delle predette fattispecie è applicabile la sanzione, stabilita dallart. 7-bis, D.Lgs. n. 241/97, nella misura da  516 a  5.164. 
N.B.
Dal punto di vista sanzionatorio, le violazioni inerenti la trasmissione telematica che interessano lintermediario nonché le sanzioni conseguenti sono distinte rispetto alla violazione commessa dal contribuente, che viene pertanto sanzionato autonomamente.
Poiché anche la violazione commessa dallintermediario ha natura tributaria, come stabilito dallart. 39, comma 1-bis, D.Lgs. n. 241/97 si rendono applicabili le disposizioni di cui al D.Lgs. n. 472/97 e quindi la stessa è regolarizzabile tramite il ravvedimento operoso, fermo restando che a tal fine non devono essere iniziate attività di controllo da parte dellUfficio in capo allintermediario.
In particolare, per regolarizzare lomessa trasmissione del mod. UNICO lintermediario deve:
presentare la dichiarazione entro 90 giorni dal termine di scadenza, ossia, per il mod. UNICO 2011, entro il 29.12.2011;
versare la sanzione ridotta pari a  51 (516 x 1/10), utilizzando il codice tributo 8924.
Se il mod. UNICO contiene sia la dichiarazione dei redditi che la dichiarazione IVA, come chiarito dallAgenzia delle Entrate nella citata Circolare n. 11/E, lintermediario deve versare ununica volta la sanzione  ridotta  e non, come il contribuente, tante sanzioni ridotte quante sono le dichiarazioni che confluiscono in UNICO presentate tardivamente.
Peraltro, come sottolineato dallAgenzia nella Circolare 27.9.2007, n. 52/E, la violazione in capo allintermediario si riferisce alla tardiva o omessa presentazione di ciascuna dichiarazione e non al file con il quale sono trasmessi i dati relativi a più dichiarazioni . 
N.B.
Considerato che la data di assunzione dellimpegno è quella riportata nel frontespizio della dichiarazione, risultante anche nella ricevuta di presentazione della dichiarazione rilasciata da Entratel, in caso di dichiarazioni trasmesse oltre il termine per cause non imputabili allintermediario è particolarmente importante verificare che la data di assunzione dellimpegno non sia anteriore di più di un mese rispetto alla data di effettivo invio.
Esempio 2
Il 30.6.2011 un professionista ha assunto limpegno alla trasmissione telematica del mod. UNICO 2011 PF (redditi e IVA) di una ditta individuale ma non ha provveduto alla trasmissione telematica dello stesso entro il 30.9.2011. Le relative imposte sono state regolarmente versate entro i termini previsti.
Ai fini del ravvedimento è necessario:
 inviare la dichiarazione entro il 29.12.2011, indicando 30.6.2011 quale data di impegno alla trasmissione;
 versare la sanzione ridotta pari a  50 (25 x 2), con il codice tributo 8911, per la regolarizzazione in capo al contribuente;
 versare la sanzione ridotta pari a  51, con il codice tributo 8924, per la 
regolarizzazione in capo allintermediario.Il 15.11.2011 un contribuente (privato) si rivolge ad un professionista per la 
trasmissione del mod. UNICO 2011 PF. 
Lintermediario rilascia a detto soggetto limpegno alla trasmissione telematica della dichiarazione indicando quale data di assunzione 15.11.2011. 
Se lintermediario trasmette la dichiarazione entro 15.12.2011, indicando nel 
frontespizio del mod. UNICO 15.11.2011 quale data di impegno, lo stesso non 
commette alcuna violazione e pertanto non è sanzionabile.
Per il contribuente, la dichiarazione è considerata valida ma tardiva, in quanto trasmessa entro 90 giorni dalla scadenza ed è quindi applicabile la sanzione da  258 a  2.065. 
Entro il 29.12.2011 è possibile regolarizzare tale violazione in capo al contribuente con il ravvedimento operoso, versando la sanzione ridotta di  25 (258 x 1/10)

----------


## manu760

> *A) OMESSA PRESENTAZIONE DELLE DICHIARAZIONI:*
> - Unico;
> - IVA autonoma;
> - IRAP;
> - Modello 770.
> ................
> Entro il 29.12.2011 è possibile regolarizzare tale violazione in capo al contribuente con il ravvedimento operoso, versando la sanzione ridotta di € 25 (258 x 1/10)

  ulteriore quesito: integrativa a sfavore, ovviamente ci saranno le sanzioni sulle imposte non versate, ma tanto il contribuente non aveva i fondi ne per ravvedere iva ne per ravvedere altre imposte, ma per quanto riguarda la dichiarazione quali sono le sanzioni per l'infedele dichiarazioni???? considerate che io entro fine mese la trasmetterò, qual'è l'eventuale codice tributo da inserire nel mod.f24 per sanzione infedele dichiarazione???? grazie buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ulteriore quesito: integrativa a sfavore, ovviamente ci saranno le sanzioni sulle imposte non versate, ma tanto il contribuente non aveva i fondi ne per ravvedere iva ne per ravvedere altre imposte, ma per quanto riguarda la dichiarazione quali sono le sanzioni per l'infedele dichiarazioni???? considerate che io entro fine mese la trasmetterò, qual'è l'eventuale codice tributo da inserire nel mod.f24 per sanzione infedele dichiarazione???? grazie buon lavoro

  L' integrativa a sfavore prevede il versamento della maggiore imposta dovuta con pagamento della sanzione del 12,5%. 
Il codice tributo lo trovi sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, e se non ricordo male varia seconda della dichiarazione.

----------


## studiocontabileab

Riepiloghiamo.
cosa conviene al'intermediario in caso di tardiva dichiarazione.
modificare la data dell'impegno e inserire almento 02 ottobre 2012 così da non poter essere sanzionato.
predisporre solo i modelli f24 relativi al ravvedimento dellla mancaca presentazione del cliente.
Mi pare di capire che in presenza di redditi, iva e irap la sanzione è pari a  75? anche se l'iva fa parte del modello unico?
siete daccordo?

----------


## manu760

> L' integrativa a sfavore prevede il versamento della maggiore imposta dovuta con pagamento della sanzione del 12,5%. 
> Il codice tributo lo trovi sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, e se non ricordo male varia seconda della dichiarazione.

  scusa ma io so che va pagata una sanzione anche per infedele dichiarazione!!!!in pratica devi fare ravvedimento operoso per questo!!!! ti risulta??? per le sanzioni sulle imposte lo sapevo già grazie mille

----------


## manu760

> Riepiloghiamo.
> cosa conviene al'intermediario in caso di tardiva dichiarazione.
> modificare la data dell'impegno e inserire almento 02 ottobre 2012 così da non poter essere sanzionato.
> predisporre solo i modelli f24 relativi al ravvedimento dellla mancaca presentazione del cliente.
> Mi pare di capire che in presenza di redditi, iva e irap la sanzione è pari a  75? anche se l'iva fa parte del modello unico?
> siete daccordo?

  si infatti ti conviene modificare la data per il ravvedimento si 75 euro!!!

----------


## Bomber

> Riepiloghiamo.
> cosa conviene al'intermediario in caso di tardiva dichiarazione.
> modificare la data dell'impegno e inserire almento 02 ottobre 2012 così da non poter essere sanzionato.
> predisporre solo i modelli f24 relativi al ravvedimento dellla mancaca presentazione del cliente.
> Mi pare di capire che in presenza di redditi, iva e irap la sanzione è pari a  75? anche se l'iva fa parte del modello unico?
> siete daccordo?

  Se non ricordo male, va ravveduto anche il mancato invio degli Sds pagando 32 (dovrebbe essere la circolare 8/E 2012).

----------


## manu760

> Se non ricordo male, va ravveduto anche il mancato invio degli Sds pagando 32 (dovrebbe essere la circolare 8/E 2012).

  io ho letto che sds non vanno ravveduti, invece ho letto che in caso di integrativa vanno versati 32 euro di ravvedimento per infedele dichiarazione, nel senso che con l'integrativa modifichi quella presentata nei termini vi risulta???

----------

